# New Outback !!! No oven



## Elizabeth Outbackers (May 9, 2004)

We are so happy . I've been reading your forum while we've been shopping and it has been so helpful. Thanks for being here. 
Well we signed the buyers order, got our loan, and planned our maiden voyage. All we need is our trailer. Fortunatly we take delivery next Saturday. I've read about the oven shortage and I wonder ? Is any one putting in an after market convection microwave oven? I saw the Sharp Carousel at walmart for $195 and a trim kit on sharps web sit for $135. Has any one done anything else ? If so what?
Thanks


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

We've thought about it. What are the measurements on that unit? Will it fit in the space provided?

Tim


----------



## Elizabeth Outbackers (May 9, 2004)

Yeah it will fit . The space is 23!/4 the micro with trim is 21" . I wanted to try it with out the trim kit . Costs to much. My hubby thinks it will get to hot. sunny sunny


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

It may get a little warm but most applainces require some air gap between it and the wall, 1" on the sides may just be enough. Sometimes they list in the operation manual what kind of gap if any you will need for safe operation. They may have the manual on-line at the Sharp web site. It seems to me some 1" alum. trim from home depot would be a lot less $$$. Kirk


----------



## alaska-ag (May 5, 2004)

I don't have an oven, either. My approach was to haggle a price for an after-market dealer installation as part of the price of the trailer. Then the dealer gave me a "we owe" statement so when the ovens come in (probably late summer or Fall) I'll just take it down to be installed at no charge.

The pros are that I WILL get one, I paid dealer cost only for it, and I won't have to fork over a hunk of cash to buy it and get it installed. The cons are that I have no oven this summer.


----------

